# Dutch harbor thursday night bass tournaments



## DUTCHHARBOR (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey everyone this is don at dutch harbor marine at berlin lake. I just wanted to let all the thursday night bass tournament fisherman that we are redoing our boat launch turn around so that there won't be the congestion up by the entrance this year. It will increase your time on the water instead of the time spent waiting for the ramp to clear up. If you have any questions just post it. Thanks


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Sounds great! Can't wait!!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i want to say that dutch harbor has worked with thursday niters to help us grow and here again is a big help. we hit 25 boats several times last year and with the calls i have got i wouldnt be surprised that we would have some hit 30 this year. with what dutch harbor has done for us it will sure help make things run smoother. when we started we went out of lesses but had to move no fault of thiers but in july and august when they draw the lake it made it impossible to put boats in so i also would like to thank them. by redoing the turn around once again shows that dutch harbor and its crew works to help out fishermen . now we can park boats faster on pizza and wings nites lol


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

mike did tou say wings count me in im a wing man,thanks dutch harber,oh ya mikey my little working buddy you buy i will fly, and stay out of my mill creek,i dont want you messing up my rock garden im growing in there,


----------



## DUTCHHARBOR (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey mike this is don probably going to join your tourney this year watch out big guy lol.seriously though cant wait to see all the guys back this year it is always a pleasure to talk to you guys.


----------



## Alwayslearning (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey I am interested in the Thursday niters but was looking for just a little more info. Entry Fee? Is it a single event every week, or do scores carry over type deal? This is my first year to look into tournament fishing, thus a general lack of knowledge on the schedules and rule.

If you could post something or just PM me that would be great.

Sorry if this is too soon to ask. Just cant stop itching!!!


----------

